# Post your secret santa image here



## paigew (Dec 8, 2013)

*please get permission from your secret Santa before posting their image*



Thank you Lew for putting together TPF 1st secret Santa photo exchange! It was so fun and I am excited to see everyone's images! 

My secret santa was Paul aka pgriz. He gifted me this gorgeous photo Grounded. Thank you Paul! I  can't wait to get it up on my wall!!


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful and thoughtful picture from Scott Craig.  Having it poster sized, ready to wall hang soon. Thank you Scott, very happy Old Hippy here.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 8, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Beautiful and thoughtful picture from Scott Craig.  Having it poster sized, ready to wall hang soon. Thank you Scott, very happy Old Hippy here.  http://s780.photobucket.com/user/edandhazel/media/2011-10-17-01_zps79e5be05.jpg.html



I love this!! So peaceful.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 8, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Beautiful and thoughtful picture from Scott Craig.  Having it poster sized, ready to wall hang soon. Thank you Scott, very happy Old Hippy here.


Ed, I'm very glad that you enjoy the photograph and I hope it looks good in your home.

There is a little bit of a story behind it.  I was staying with a friend in Phoenix and the day before had been to the NHRA drag race at Firebird Raceway.  If you've ever been to an NHRA event then you know that they are anything but calm and peaceful.  The sound of the Top Fuel and Funny Car machines shakes one to their soul.  It isn't so much heard as felt because the ears just can't process that much sound pressure.  Even with "Severe Condition" ear plugs it is horrendous.  The stands shake, the people shake, the ground shakes, everything shakes.  The next day I was sitting by the pool at my friend's home, ears still ringing from the previous day, and saw that little statue sitting calmly in a tiny garden they had made for it.  It was such a complete opposite of the previous day I had to take a photograph of it.  I've liked it for that very reason ever since.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 8, 2013)

I chose this one, from Kathy Thorson:


----------



## manaheim (Dec 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I chose this one, from Kathy Thorson:



Wow that's beautiful.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 8, 2013)

manaheim said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I chose this one, from Kathy Thorson:
> ...


Thanks Manaheim.


----------



## manicmike (Dec 8, 2013)

manaheim said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I chose this one, from Kathy Thorson:
> ...



I'd have to agree.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 8, 2013)

From our one and only Old Hippy.  I love churches (and firetrucks).

Church in Aruba


----------



## manaheim (Dec 8, 2013)

Squirrels was gonna pick this one...






But then realized she'd have nowhere to put it. 

So she picked this...


----------



## Tiller (Dec 8, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> From our one and only Old Hippy.  I love churches (and firetrucks).
> 
> Church in Aruba
> 
> View attachment 61765



Its got rocks too!!


----------



## limr (Dec 8, 2013)

My recipient was rexbobcat. He chose this:



He doesn't have it yet (and thus can't post it himself) only because I still have to re-scan the negative at a higher resolution so it will be better for printing.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2013)

Here's a rezzed-down version of the image I chose from my Secret Santa, Paigew! The original file is a beefy 7.5 MB jpeg file, so I figured I needed to shrink it down for posting here. Thanks Paige!


----------



## manaheim (Dec 8, 2013)

^^^ that shot is wonderfully confusing.


----------



## mmaria (Dec 9, 2013)

I still haven't heard anything from my Santa?

Is there a way to hear the reason for not contacting me? I'm


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 9, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Squirrels was gonna pick this one...  But then realized she'd have nowhere to put it.   So she picked this...



Wow! That ship shot is fantastic!!


----------



## runnah (Dec 9, 2013)

I am still debating which on to pick from my guy. Spoiled for choice really.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 9, 2013)

mmaria said:


> I still haven't heard anything from my Santa?
> 
> Is there a way to hear the reason for not contacting me? I'm



Don't despair just yet! Some of us are just slackers--I only contacted the person I got this weekend, and I only got around to it THAT early because ya'll were all starting to make me feel like a loser for not having already made contact. I bowed to the peer pressure.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 9, 2013)

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't heard anything from my Santa?
> ...



I hear 'ya.
I bowed to the peer pressure too and contacted my person the week before sometime.  To tell 'em that I have to go out and hopefully take some neato pictures as all my current ones up to now stink.  I went out this past weekend and took a bunch and emailed him last night.  Hopefully one is good.

on the positiveside, this morning I fiddled with the "shadow" and color feature sliders in Lightroom.  Those are useful features !!

And if anyone ever feels left out and wants a picture of a rock or firetrucks ... I've got some


----------



## manaheim (Dec 9, 2013)

JustJazzie said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Squirrels was gonna pick this one... But then realized she'd have nowhere to put it.  So she picked this...
> ...



Thank you.

It's funny because it was the ONLY shot I got that day, and I thought to myself as I took it... "Wow, this is SO photographic cheating 101."


----------



## mmaria (Dec 9, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...



Well people, I've just replied to his message. Everything is ok now.

He gave me opportunity to choose a present. I should ask him if I may post the photo here...forgot to ask him....

So, we are not waiting for the next Decembar to play again?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 9, 2013)

Amazing stuff all! 

My Santa is Tight Knot  He asked me what I liked, I gave him an idea and he gave me 3 wonderful choices, it was hard to pick! Ultimately I kept coming back to this one, I can't wait to hang it in my upstairs hallway!





I got an extra surprise when my recipient, Limr offered a gift in return! I was thrilled! She let me choose any one of her shots! I narrowed it down to two but ultimately chose this one, it will hang in the entrance of my darkroom  




Day 242 - Hippies by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 10, 2013)

Me, holding Kathy's photo...............


----------



## mmaria (Dec 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tight Knot (Dec 10, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Amazing stuff all!
> 
> My Santa is Tight Knot  He asked me what I liked, I gave him an idea and he gave me 3 wonderful choices, it was hard to pick! Ultimately I kept coming back to this one, I can't wait to hang it in my upstairs hallway!
> 
> ...



So glad you like it Pixel, and thanks so much for your stunning landscape in return!! (I really feel like I got a better gift than I gave :hug:.


----------



## Tight Knot (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Here is the serene, beautiful, calming and peaceful gift I got from mmaria.
Thank you so much mmaria, I really appreciate it.


----------



## mmaria (Dec 10, 2013)

I have to run now, but tomorrow I'll post your photo Tight Knot


----------



## SCraig (Dec 11, 2013)

I chose this beautiful shot of a St. Simons Island sunset by Sharon (SM4HIM) from her gallery.  I have a couple of other framed sunrise / sunset shots here that this one will fit right in with.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 11, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Me, holding Kathy's photo...............


Awwww. I love this! I am so happy you printed it out. That photo looks good on you sparkles!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 11, 2013)

Tight Knot said:


> So glad you like it Pixel, and thanks so much for your stunning landscape in return!! (I really feel like I got a better gift than I gave :hug:.



I love it!  You are quite welcome, you are a dear (hug) I'm glad you like yours too!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 11, 2013)

I would tell you what I'm expecting but, tbh, this isn't the first time she's promised something and not come across with it.


----------



## mmaria (Dec 12, 2013)

I was so sad because my Santa didn't contacted me and I was winning about it here... Well at the end of the process, somehow I ended up receiving three photos!!!   Me happy!

My Secret Santa told me to choose what I like. 

I liked the most 




I really like how he chose to compose this photo. I like that it feels real, raw and melancholic ...
There are some negotiating going on about this photo but, however the result is going to be, I'm very much glad to receive this photo!


...another photo to show of...

My recipient, Tight Knot wanted to give me something in return. I asked for one particular landscape (he shoots landscapes) which has been sort of challenge for him to capture. I wanted to be an interesting challenge and experience for him.

He gave me



followed by explanation:

"It is a photo that due to geographical, religious and political reasons, makes it very difficult for me to get there without an army escort, and joy of joy's I was recently hired to do a photo-shoot here, and was in fact, escorted by the army. A really exciting photo-shoot.
It is a place called Shechem which is the burial place of Joseph Son of Jacob from the Bible, and of course has a very long and respected history by all 3 Major Mono-theistic religions (Judaism, Christianity and Islam) that have at one time or another lived there.
Click on this link from wikipedia Shechem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia that gives a fairly detailed history of the place."

Thank you so much! I'm very pleased to have this photo!

And I have one photo more but the person who offers to be my unofficial Santa didn't respond to my question about posting the photo here... so I'll wait the answer!

I'm very happy! I got three presents! I'll have to give something in return, but it will have to wait my new camera arrival.

Thank You all!  :hug::


----------



## limr (Dec 12, 2013)

Ooops, that was me! I got so focused on finding the negative to re-scan it that I forgot to respond to her question! I'm a bad elf.

I told her she could post it but then she had to go offline before she could, so I can post the one she selected: 

View attachment 62017

*Edited!*  Oops! Wrong picture. That was one of the runners up. Here was the picture she chose:


----------



## Tight Knot (Dec 12, 2013)

I need to thank Pixel rabbit for return-gifting me with a gorgeous return-gift.
The leading lines, contrast, mood - all have a tremendous impact on me.
Thanks so much!! I really love this photo.


----------



## peter27 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is what I got from weags77



Thanks!


----------



## limr (Dec 12, 2013)

peter27 said:


> This is what I got from weags77
> 
> View attachment 62045
> 
> Thanks!



Hey, I know that place. It's Bash Bish Falls. Just took a couple of pictures there myself a few weeks ago  Nice shot.


----------



## weags77 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks limr. Gonna try to get back there now that its freezing. Never been there in winter.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 14, 2013)

I got my print ordered last night and when I get it in and framed, I'll post a picture of it, as long as Sparky doesn't mind.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 14, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I got my print ordered last night and when I get it in and framed, I'll post a picture of it, as long as Sparky doesn't mind.




I'll be waiting......


----------



## hamlet (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm not sure what a secret santa is? Why does it have to be the coca cola guy and why is it a secret?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 14, 2013)

hamlet said:


> I'm not sure what a secret santa is? Why does it have to be the coca cola guy and why is it a secret?



try doing a search for 'secret santa' and you will be enlightened.


----------



## hamlet (Dec 14, 2013)

So we give gifts to people? I'm still not sure how this works, but here is one from me:


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 14, 2013)

You all are wonderful.  Thanks for sharing!  Giant KUDOS...


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 14, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/345268-secret-santa-images.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...t-day-sign-up-secret-santa-image-gifting.html


----------



## mmaria (Dec 14, 2013)

limr said:


> Ooops, that was me! I got so focused on finding the negative to re-scan it that I forgot to respond to her question! I'm a bad elf.
> 
> I told her she could post it but then she had to go offline before she could, so I can post the one she selected:
> 
> ...




You even posted them for me! Thanks!

You're the best unofficial Santa!


----------



## limr (Dec 14, 2013)

I was waiting to hear from my Secret Santa, one Ms. PixelRabbit, and here's the (resized) picture of hers that I chose for myself:




One of the things that drew me into TPF when I first started poking around here (it was only June??) was the creativity displayed by so many of the people here. It's been inspiring and it challenges me to try new things in my own work. One of the pictures I specifically remember was a reverse panning shot Judi posted a little while ago. It was interesting, novel, creative, and of course, beautiful, so I was thrilled that I was able to choose one to put up on my wall as a daily reminder of that inspiration to always try new things. Thanks, Judi!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 27, 2013)

Here is the framed photo that 480Sparky was kind enough to gift to me. Thanks Ken, sorry I didn't get it framed in time for you to see it in person.


----------



## ffarl (Dec 30, 2013)

Got mine on Christmas Day from GrandDad, and I love it!

http://markhurd.co.uk/images/Diana-5344logo.jpg


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Here is the framed photo that 480Sparky was kind enough to gift to me. Thanks Ken, sorry I didn't get it framed in time for you to see it in person.



How about when I come through next year?


----------



## ronlane (Dec 30, 2013)

480sparky said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the framed photo that 480Sparky was kind enough to gift to me. Thanks Ken, sorry I didn't get it framed in time for you to see it in person.
> ...



Sounds good to me.


----------



## leighthal (Jan 3, 2014)

My Secret Santa is the bestest ever!!!!

I had The_Traveler and he let me choose from his portfolio. I have always admired his "***s Can't Repent" photo. It hits home in this household since my son is a huge gay rights activist. The composition, the lighting and the overall presence is perfection. I didn't choose it because my mother in law is very church oriented. I thought having this piece prominetly displayed would offend her when she visits (which is too damn often!). We all have to do our part to keep a balance.
Instead, I choose another great photo, "Walking To Work". It reminds me of walking in my hometown when the rain would glisten on the mud packed paths. The mud squishing between my toes. Happy memories.

Much to my surprise Lew sent both photos in what I can only describe as Christmas Spirit. I'm ecstatic. The walking one will win a home above the hall table. The repent one will get the hallway where MIL never goes. Problem solved.

Thanks Lew.




IMGP0499 by Leigh-Ann Dupuis O'Neil, on Flickr


----------



## Tiller (Jan 3, 2014)

That walking to work image is awesome!

My secret santa was ffarl, who in his awesomeness, sent me a copy of his bands cd 

I'm a big rock/blues fan so it was a perfect fit!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 3, 2014)

leighthal said:


> Much to my surprise Lew sent both photos in what I can only describe as Christmas Spirit.



Chanukah Spirit. :lmao:

I would have sent your son a note to tell him how admirable his behavior was but you didn't say his name and I didn't want to blow the surprise.
Happy Whatever.

Lew


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 4, 2014)

Please note this thread to get feedback for next year.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ecret-santa-christmas-2014-a.html#post3129118


----------



## manaheim (Jan 5, 2014)

I finally got my picture signed and packed and ready to send to Squirrels.  (finally!)


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 18, 2014)

An express mail envelope appeared at my door this AM and my wife took it is and opened it, just as I walked into the room.

'What is this picture from someone named Mishele?'

"no, No" I explained, "that's an art study, certainly not anything salacious is meant.  Nudes have been an accepted object of the photographer's art for years."

"What are you talking about?", she said, "It's a lovely impressionistic picture of a flower."

"Oh" said I, "That's what I meant,"

So Thanks, Mishele.

Can't post it but here's the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/mish21/5822774382/


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 18, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> An express mail envelope appeared at my door this AM and my wife took it is and opened it, just as I walked into the room.
> 
> 'What is this picture from someone named Mishele?'
> 
> ...





Next week, on Divorce Court...............


----------



## weags77 (Jan 18, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Can't post it but here's the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/mish21/5822774382/



That's beautiful Mishele.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 18, 2014)

Not sure why I didn't see this earlier.

darkshadow1911 gave me a wonderful shot of a gull -- this will go great between two framed sets I took round Mystic, CT.
9529415865_18e23431e4_b | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 25, 2014)

Yesterday, at the tail end of 3 totally crappy days, there was a knock at our door and Otto, our mailman, hands me a large packet that looked like it had been kicked all the way from Australia.

Once opened, there was a totally pristine beautiful print  from my exchange with Binga63, Chris Crossley.  PLUS a bonus. 
It is totally startling how he can do that nice work while being upside down.

My wife wanted me to smile but I don't smile well. 
I am smiling inside.


----------



## mmaria (Jan 25, 2014)

oh...you guys... niceee!

I'm a bit emotional now  :hug::


----------

